# Aquadive Trifecta >>>>>



## Aquadive mod1

Took these to give some guys a better idea of size difference between our three models. My wrist is 7". My pics aren't as good as DEMO's and some of the other guys, but I like to take all the weird angles and comparo shots. Enjoy the Q&D pics, lots more to come tomorrow at the A/D NYC GTG ! ;>)


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Love that 100.....



Aquadive mod1 said:


> Took these to give some guys a better idea of size difference between our three models. My wrist is 7". My pics aren't as good as DEMO's and some of the other guys, but I like to take all the weird angles and comparo shots. Enjoy the Q&D pics, lots more to come tomorrow at the A/D NYC GTG ! ;>)


----------



## HR F1

Neat comparison shots! Is there a timeframe for expecting a lumed pip on the bezel for the 100/300?


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Yes, next batch will have lume PIP on bezel.


----------



## William

Pics look pretty good to me.
Certainly shows all angles and tells me I made the right decision.
Wrist is a little over 6 1/2" so will be large and chunky without being overly so.
Thanks for taking the time to shoot those pics.

Bill


----------



## HR F1

Aquadive mod1 said:


> Yes, next batch will have lume PIP on bezel.


Excellent; thanks for the info!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Aquadive mod1 said:


> Yes, next batch will have lume PIP on bezel.


Awesome.....that's when I pull the trigger on a 300:-!

Aquamod.....thanks for the photos......the orange bezel insert looks cool:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Few more wristies... It ROCKS on the orange ISO,


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome.....that's when I pull the trigger on a 300:-!
> 
> Aquamod.....thanks for the photos......the orange bezel insert looks cool:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


No prob! I prefer the orange insert, and the color really pops outside in sunlight. And on an orange ISOfrane its a really great combo. I love Seiko Tuna's! I have owned over 12 of them (SBDX011, SBBN011, SQ 600m, 6159, SBBN015, SBDX005) over the years. I like the 600m's best.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Aquadive mod1 said:


> Few more wristies... It ROCKS on the orange ISO,


Freaking pure watch .... ...........love it.:-d

IMO the 300 is one of the best looking divers ever made......Aquadive....you guys nailed it:-!:-!:-!

Aquamod....yeah I love me some Tuna's too!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Axelay2003

Hello,

I am looking to purchase the BS100 in DLC, but prefer the white bezel insert. Do we have now an option for a white or orange bezel insert? Will the PIP bezels be available prior to Dec 31st?

THanks,

Gerald


----------



## arutlosjr11

Looking up old threads and though some AD fans would like to see these pics...


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

real nice pics guys and I must get an orange Isofrane...


----------



## D6AMIA6N

I wonder if the orange bezel insert will ever be available for purchase? It looks great with the DLC!


----------

